# What should I do with my crazy disproportionate eyebrows? [pic]



## Mystery (Dec 28, 2011)

As you can see in the picture above, one of my eyebrows is lower and smaller, and has less hair than the other. Its strange because it wasn't like this a few years back. People have noticed and asked me why one of my eyebrows is literally smaller than the other. I am even more bothered that its lower than the other [or the other is higher, however you see it].

Please help me. I completely give up looking for a way to fix it myself. I tried fixing it through shaving, plucking, waxing, eyebrow liners and powders...

I apologize if this is the wrong area to post this question.


----------



## Firefox7275 (Dec 29, 2011)

Don't get too freaked out, very few of us are evenly balanced on our face or our bodies. Hairdressers are trained to adjust your head angle before they start cutting, those of us who work in physical activity are trained to look for postural imbalances. Get the eyebrow itself threaded by someone who comes highly recommended and is willing to spend plenty of time evening them up; a professional can view you from angles you cannot see yourself from in a mirror.

The height difference is probably due to an imbalance in muscle strength or nerve impulse from left to right. You can have that addressed by a good Botox injector, doing facial exercises or using a handheld machine which electrically stimulates the facial muscles. If this is a new issue you might think about why you might be working one side more than the other - is it a particular facial expression, the way you are seated at work or at home in front of the television? Have you had your vision tested recently? Can you control your muscles the same on both sides - wink with either eye, lift each eyebrow independently?


----------



## lolaB (Dec 29, 2011)

Most eyebrows are cousins...siblings if you're lucky. You could get them professionally done and then just maintain.


----------



## divadoll (Dec 29, 2011)

That's what brow liner is for.  Pluck the parts that stick out and fill the parts that are missing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katana (Dec 30, 2011)

Many womens brows don't sit exactly evenly on both sides, plucking tweezing, waxing, threading and eyebrow makeup help to correct that or at least give the illusion of them being equal.

Since you can't get your one eyebrow to raise higher, it would be best to adjust the higher one to match the lower one, by tweezing it. Don't fret about it too much as I am sure it is noticable only to you.

The size difference or thickness in your brows may be noticed by others, but you can easily fix that by reshaping your brows and filling the less thick one with pencil or powder.

@LolaB - "Most eyebrows are cousins, siblings if your lucky" Hahaha, that made me laugh, I like that description.


----------



## khoobsurati (Dec 30, 2011)

I think you should try for eyebrow threading. It is the safest and the best way to shape up your eyebrows. The professional will shape up both of your eyebrows is such a way that they look almost similar to each other and in perfect proportion.


----------

